# St Cuthmans School, Stedham, West Sussex, March 13 (Oct 14)



## Chopper (Oct 25, 2014)

St Cuthman's, or Wispers as it was originally known, was built in 1874–1876 by architect Richard Norman Shaw. It was a private house from its construction until 1939; from 1939 onwards it has housed several schools.
The house was referred to as "heavy and hearty", "not very good" and "limp and mechanical", adding that the best thing about Wispers is the site. I think those experts know nothing. I like it 
Wispers School remained here for only 9 years before moving to West Dean house briefly, then onto it's permanent residency at Haslemere. I never got the chance to explore Wispers at Haslemere unfortunately, though many did.

St Cuthman's opened again in 1956 as a girls school, surviving until 2004. After lying emtpy for 6 years, it was bought by the Durand Academy in Stockwell, for use as free boarding school. something that has been hugely criticised by not only the education board, but the local residents. I can understand why the locals are angry. There is no room in this tiny village for the few residents as it is, let alone hundreds of kids!
The planning application was successful and students will be moving in the next few weeks, if not already.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-sussex-29406059

Anyway, let the report begin......!





































The House


























Finally found a legit way in









































The party ended as we walked in. Hidden PIR's set off the alarm, and prompted a lot of barking from nearby security dogs. So we legged it.







The explorer in me is gutted that is has been saved, but the building lover in me is glad that it isn't another building left to rot.


Thanks for looking, hope you enjoyed.


----------



## decker (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm glad it's been saved, I wouldn't want architecture like that to disappear


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 25, 2014)

Great looking house and most of the main features seem to have survived,Ace shots and thanks for showing.


----------



## soulman (Oct 25, 2014)

omg knew this place about 20 years ago when still a school it was owned by the cancel back then it was such a beautiful setting, my mate was married in the grounds so sad to see it like this,,,,,,


----------



## Chopper (Oct 25, 2014)

Awesome! Do you have any older photo's?!


----------



## starlight (Nov 3, 2014)

Nice bit of derpage Chopper


----------

